# Various Hyung by upnorthkyosa



## Makalakumu (Dec 11, 2005)

Hello Everyone;

I've been working with some editing software that allows me to do some pretty amazing things with video really easily.  Here are some hyung I performed.  

The first one is called Tang Soo Hyung - or China Hand Form.  This for has 90 moves in it and it is supposed to be done in 30 seconds.  I performed it in 19.  I'm reposting it here because I reduced the size of the file.  It should be way easier to download.

I'm working on some others right now...

upnorthkyosa

PS - Hopefully the video quality is okay because I really tried to minimize the size of these files.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 11, 2005)

Would it be considered a series of techniques or more of a movement drill?

Interesting either way, rather different then the karate style patterns I'm used to.

Anyways, I'll be back after I spread some rep elsewhere...


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks Andrew.  To answer your questions, its both.  There are lots of applications embedded in this kata and it is a good form to work on hand speed.  Maybe later I'll post some pics/vids of the applications.

As far as the other kata I promised, they'll have to wait.  My video editing software doesn't upload well with windows.  Back to the drawing board...

upnorthkyosa

ps - Could a mod move some of the posts regarding Tang Soo Hyung over to this thread?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 11, 2005)

Any chance of getting a version done a little slower so that we can see what exactly is going on?


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 11, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Any chance of getting a version done a little slower so that we can see what exactly is going on?


 
That was my original plan, but the size limits on files are confounding me.  Bob says that there is a way to reduce the size, but I can't figure it out.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice work UpNorth. Looks good.

7sm


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 11, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Nice work UpNorth. Looks good.
> 
> 7sm


 
Thanks 7sm.  Anything in particular strike you?


----------



## Lisa (Dec 11, 2005)

Excellent work.  I would really love to see the slower motion ones.  Would help a great deal in understanding the movements.

Thanks for sharing.

BTW... how long have you been practicing this form and at what level of your art is it learned?


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 11, 2005)

It is typically taught at 2nd dan.  We practice the form slow and fast and it is one of the harder forms that I know.  I've often thought that there is an entire hand technique art in this form alone.  One of the hardest parts about this form is maintaining power and speed together.   
Here are a few things the Tangsoodoin work on when practicing this form...

1. Fast multiple strikes.
2. Use of hip with every technique.
3. Transitions between high and low strikes.
4. Trapping and grabbing at high speeds.

I'll need three people to show some of the applications.  My daughter is four and knows how to use the digital camera, but she likes to take pictures of things that _she_ wants to take pictures of...


----------



## Lisa (Dec 11, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I'll need three people to show some of the applications.  My daughter is four and knows how to use the digital camera, but she likes to take pictures of things that _she_ wants to take pictures of...



LOL! okay we will ignore all pics up daddy's nose and of the carpet


----------



## bignick (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks really good...some good core strength on the kicks...

A couple of times it was hard to tell if you threw a side kick or hook kick....but you also were facing away from the camera...so the angle was bad...otherwise...looks sharp...


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 11, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> That was my original plan, but the size limits on files are confounding me. Bob says that there is a way to reduce the size, but I can't figure it out.



Might have to upload it differently, I bet Bob can get it in place for you if the site won't let you attach it


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 11, 2005)

Very interesting Poomse. I especialy like the movements in it. That is one my son would love to learn himself. You said has to be done 30 seconds so it is like the speed Kata form ITf TKD.
Thank You Sir
Terry


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 11, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Looks really good...some good core strength on the kicks...
> 
> A couple of times it was hard to tell if you threw a side kick or hook kick....but you also were facing away from the camera...so the angle was bad...otherwise...looks sharp...


 
Hey Nick, the only form on this thread is all hand techniques...

No big deal.  Do you remember which kicking sequence you looked at?  I have a feeling I know which one, but I want to make sure...


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 11, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Very interesting Poomse. I especialy like the movements in it. That is one my son would love to learn himself. You said has to be done 30 seconds so it is like the speed Kata form ITf TKD.
> Thank You Sir
> Terry


 
I would love to see the speed kata that you are talking about.  I wonder if there are any similarities?  

In this kata we have strikes, gouges, rakes, traps, grabs, and one really sweet headbutt that is actually one of my favorite applications of all time.


----------



## bignick (Dec 11, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Hey Nick, the only form on this thread is all hand techniques...



Hmm...which is maybe why I had problems telling the difference...sorry about that...just viewed them all back to back...

I think it might have been Eeansolchagi Sam Bon


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 11, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Hmm...which is maybe why I had problems telling the difference...sorry about that...just viewed them all back to back...
> 
> I think it might have been Eeansolchagi Sam Bon


 
I was doing a hook kick, but the _hook_ in that kick is pretty tight.  I need to get a little less knee action in that kick and maybe it'll be a little more distinguishable.


----------



## bignick (Dec 11, 2005)

Like I said, it was a bad angle...but other than that...very nice...


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice movements!


----------

